# مضخة تعويض الضغط ( الجوكي ) ... بيانات وتوضيحات وكيفية حساب



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنقل لكم اليوم بيانات عن مضخة الجوكي ... مقتبسة من الكتاب 58 من سلسلة مكافحة الحريق.
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

اعتمادا على عدة عوامل منها طبيعة ماء الإمداد أو وجود تسريبات خلال مواسير النظام, يمكن حدوث هبوط للضغط أو اضطرابات ضمن نظام مكافحة الحريق.

هذه الاضطرابات قد تسبب تشغيل مضخة الحريق حتى من دون أن يكون نظام مكافحة الحريق مفعلا كعمل الرشاش مثلا أو فتح محبس الخرطوم.

و لا يسمح بعمل مضخة الحريق بشكل متكرر ولمدة قصيرة من أجل إصلاح أو إبقاء ضغط النظام, فمضخات الحريق لم تصمم لهذا الغرض.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مضخة الجوكي أو مضخة إصلاح الضغط ليست فقط من أجل إبقاء ضغط النظام,

بل إنها تزود ضغطا أعلى لأول الرشاشات المفعلة وقد تحسن من تأثير هذه الرشاشات, مما يقلل من عدد الرشاشات المفعلة.

كما تقوم المضخة أيضا بتقليل اندفاع الضغط pressure surge 

وتزيد من فعالية أجهزة إنذار تدفق الماء مما يجنب الإنذارات الخاطئة الناتجة عن اندفاع الضغط.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

وهنا قد يسأل سائل, هل مضخة إصلاح الضغط مطلوبة؟

إن مضخات الحريق التي لا تعمل بشكل آلي لن تحتاج إلى مضخات إصلاح للضغط.

بينما المضخات التي تعمل بشكل آلي مع وجود هبوط في الضغط فإن المضخة مطلوبة إلا في حال تركيب أدوات أخرى لصيانة الضغط.

أو يمكن دمج مضخة الماء مع مضخة الحريق ليعملا معا ويتم ضبط مضخة الماء على ضغط أعلى من ضغط تشغيل مضخة الحريق.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

يسمح الكود NFPA 24 بوجود بعض التسريبات فيها (see 10.10.2.2.6 of NFPA 24),

بينما لا يسمح بوجود تلك التسريبات في المواسير فوق الأرض.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

يستحسن وجود فرق ضغط بين مضخة الجوكي ومضخة الحريق بما لا يقل عن
10 psi أي 0.7 بار لتجنب التشغيل الخاطئ لمضخة الحريق نتيجة لوجود اضطرابات في مواسير النظام.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

القاعدة التقريبية المستعملة لقياس مضخة الجوكي هي استعمال 1 % من قدرة مضخة الحريق وإضافة مقدار 10 psi إلى ضغط مضخة الحريق المقدار.

وعلى سبيل المثال: لدينا مضخة حريق 1000 gpm عند 100 psi, عند ذلك يستحسن أن تكون مضخة الجوكي 10 gpm عند 110 psi.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*خامسا: المواسير والمكونات على مضخة الجوكي:*


يجب استعمال مواسير حديدية لخطوط السحب والطرد.
لا داعي لأن تكون المحابس والمكونات على مضخة الجوكي مسجلة.

يجب تركيب محبس عزل على خط السحب.
يجب تركيب محبس عدم رجوع ومحبس عزل على خط الطرد.
يجب تركيب محابس إشارة (Indicating valves) في الأماكن حسب الحاجة لجعل المضخة ومحبس عدم الرجوع والوصلات المتنوعة سهلة الوصول للصيانة.

يجب تركيب خط تحسس للضغط.

لا داعي لمراقبة محبس العزل المركب على خط السحب.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

توصيات:


يمنع استعمال مضخة الحريق الرئيسية أو الثانوية كمضخة إصلاح للضغط.

لا داعي لوجود مضخة احتياطية لمضخة الجوكي.


----------



## أحمد أبو إسماعيل (25 ديسمبر 2014)

ابو فاضل النجار بارك الله لك وفيك :34::34::34:


----------



## zanitty (25 ديسمبر 2014)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> القاعدة التقريبية المستعملة لقياس مضخة الجوكي هي استعمال 1 % من قدرة مضخة الحريق وإضافة مقدار 10 psi (0.7 bar) إلى ضغط مضخة الحريق المقدار.
> 
> وعلى سبيل المثال: لدينا مضخة حريق 1000 gpm عند 100 psi, عند ذلك يستحسن أن تكون مضخة الجوكي 10 gpm عند 110 psi.


اتفق مع كل ما قيل الا فيما يتعلق بالتدفق 
فكما ذكرت انت فان المضخه تقوم بتعويض العمل الخاطئ للرشاشات 
و من مجمل الحسابات التقريبيه فى السابق نعرف ان متوسط تدفق الرشاش من 20 الى 25 جالون لكل دقيقه 
اذن فلكى تعوض المضخه تدفق عمل رشاشين بالخطا فان تدفقها يكون حوالي 50 جالون / دقيقه و البعض يجعلها 75 جالون / للدقيقه لتعويض تدفق 3 رشاشات 

ارجو توضيح ما انا مخطئ فيه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> اتفق مع كل ما قيل الا فيما يتعلق بالتدفق
> فكما ذكرت انت فان المضخه تقوم بتعويض العمل الخاطئ للرشاشات
> و من مجمل الحسابات التقريبيه فى السابق نعرف ان متوسط تدفق الرشاش من 20 الى 25 جالون لكل دقيقه
> اذن فلكى تعوض المضخه تدفق عمل رشاشين بالخطا فان تدفقها يكون حوالي 50 جالون / دقيقه و البعض يجعلها 75 جالون / للدقيقه لتعويض تدفق 3 رشاشات
> ...


حياك الله أستاذي الكريم .. وشكر الله لك مرورك

من قال أن المضخة تعمل في حال تشغيل رشاشين بالخطأ ..

إذا نظرنا في الكود في البند A.4.25.1.1 ... من جملة الكلام ... 

For situations where the pressure maintenance pump serves only aboveground piping for fire sprinkler and standpipe systems, the pressure maintenance pump should be sized to provide a flow less than a single fire sprinkler.

إذن فهي تعمل بتدفق أقل من تدفق رشاش .. ​


----------



## toktok66 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

في حاله الشبكات المدفونه يتم استعمال قاعده 1%
اما غير ذلك فيكون التدفق الخاص بها هو تدفق رشاش واحد فقط ليس اكثر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

في حالة الشبكات المدفونة .. الأمر يتعلق بدرجة كبيرة بكميات التسربات الموجودة ... 

تكبر المضخة بزيادة التسربات وتصغر عند التركيب الجيد للمواسير​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

وأشير إلى أن الكلام الذي ذكرته أنا في الحساب هو A general rule of thumb​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

One guideline that has been successfully used to size pressure maintenance pumps is to select a pump that will make up the allowable leakage rate in 10 minutes or 1 gpm (3.8 L/min), whichever is larger.
​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## toktok66 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

انت عدت ترتيب الموضوع والمداخلات ؟؟؟ 
عموما انا اسف. اني علقت على موضوعك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> انت عدت ترتيب الموضوع والمداخلات ؟؟؟
> عموما انا اسف. اني علقت على موضوعك


 والله يا أخي لاأدري ما نقمك عليّ ... لم أقم بتعديل أي شيء كتبته أنت

كل ما في الأمر أن الدكتور صبري سعيد جزاه الله خيرا وجهني لأمرين قمت بتعديلهما
الأول : هو عنوان الموضوع.
الثاني: ترتيب كتابة الضغوط .. بسبب تداخل الكتابة

وعلى كل حال أعتذر أن قمت بخطأ ما


----------



## toktok66 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

---------- الحمد لله اني لا انقم على اي زميل وربنا يوفقنا جميعا للخير 
انا مداخلتي لم يتم التعديل ع ليها ولكن تم تغيير ترتيب المداخلات - بعدين انا سالت ببساطه انت ليه اعتبرت الموضوع نقم!!
ولن اخوض في مهاترات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2014)

ورب الكعبة ما أعدت ترتيب أي مداخلة

أصلح الله الحال
​


----------



## amrhawash (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا م- رياض 
ليست هذه المرة الاولى لعطاءك العلم لوجه الله وبارك الله لك*:75:


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (26 ديسمبر 2014)

كيف يمكنني الحصول علي السلسلة كاملة


----------



## Muhammad Mech (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## The MysTeRiOuS (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

